# Which scarecrow mask do you like best?



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Zeeboe,
Those are all cool, but if you'd like to save yourself a few bucks, I have one I can sell you. $30. + shipping. He has dark cloth over eyes, real burlap "hood" and real rope around neck area. Check out the pics and PM me if interested.

View attachment 126065


View attachment 126066


View attachment 126067


----------



## DrSatan (Aug 30, 2012)

Out of the masks you like, I would say that in my opinion Mr Crow looks the best for the creepy and realistic look.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I like this one!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Out of the 4 you listed, I like "Evil Scarecrow". But, my fave out of that whole page would be >


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you for the feedback folks. I appreciate it. I think I am going to go with the Mr. Crow mask. I agree that it looks the most realistic. The type of Scarecrow I am going for essentially is a Scarecrow that is a normal and harmless decoy that you would see on any farm in the world and then suddenly it comes alive.

I think with an Amish-style men's black hat, a burlap jacket, a burlap shirt, some black pants, black boots, black gloves, some hay, a machete prop, and perhaps a fake and scary black crow sewed onto my shoulder, I should look very impressive.

This is a great forum by the way.  There are some very polite and smart people here.

Thank you again, see you later, and Happy Halloween.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

woooo more scarecrow people!!









i made my own last year. the top left is me last year, bottom right ive started makin some alterations. gonna paint my mouth in black (i made a large opening so that i can drink my pints in the pub!)


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Holy cow! That mask looks wonderful! *high five* Scarecrows unite!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Zeeboe said:


> Holy cow! That mask looks wonderful! *high five* Scarecrows unite!


haha thanks - the mask that ALKONOST shown has given me some ideas, and im going to make the face more defined with some extra burlap in places to build it up. i hope it works!


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

ALKONOST said:


> Out of the 4 you listed, I like "Evil Scarecrow". But, my fave out of that whole page would be >
> View attachment 126093


OMG that was my exact same thought.


----------



## wyplash (Aug 25, 2012)

This last one is nice and simple but super creepy!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

i do like that mask too wyplash. 

heres what ive done with mine so far tho. iv added new pieces of burlap and what you cant see is that ive built up the eyebrow pieces and its actually painted black underneith. Im going to tidy up the mouth and cut off the straggly bits (looks like he has a tash atm!)
View attachment 131245


----------



## Mindcrime (Sep 6, 2004)

I've always been a purist when it comes to masks. Buy about 1 yard of burlap fabric. lower it over your head and tie it around the neck with a stout length of rope. (Tuck it back so it conforms to the shape of your head, so you don't look like a burlap balloon.) Add eye holes. I prefer to cover them with sheer black fabric, rather than having human eyes peering out. add some stitching, or straw poking out.


----------

